# Did BSNL Enhance Upload BW?



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

From this morning I'm notising a surge in upload speeds. Sadly no surge in d/l speeds. 

I've a 256k UL connection. 

_Earlier:_ 6-8 KBps
_Now:_ 18-20 KBps


*img.skitch.com/20080314-pfwdgjhm112h59nca8dxbi5edr.jpg

Here's another screenshot take a month back and I posted in the BSNL thread... 

*img.skitch.com/20080212-dy7ptf8953sefgc4f3hinsbnn5.jpg


Is it only here or you guys also notice any surge? For a change, I can seed my torrents well.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 14, 2008)

Many UL subscribers in my community are also reporting the same.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 14, 2008)

I always get 27-28 kBps upload speed (MTNL)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> I always get 27-28 kBps upload speed (MTNL)


same here


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep its been raised for UL subscribers. I'm facing this bad thing too.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool. So less cheating, more sharing, good ratios and a long wait to see surge in d/l BW as well.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 14, 2008)

thank you bsnl

correction: getting 26-28 KBps..previously 5-7KBps


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 14, 2008)

am getting 50KBps up


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

I am using Plan- HOME UL 900 but i am not getting any increase in upload speed  . Still that 8 kb/s (92kbps in Speedtest)


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone can post a screenshot of Router stats page.

it will show at what speeds your Router has synced with DSLAM


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

^How?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

like this
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5942/to_be.jpeg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 15, 2008)

Me too suddenly today getting 27kBps DL speed + 25 KBps UL right now (As shown in utorrent).   I am on BSNL 900+ UL Plan


----------



## techtronic (Mar 15, 2008)

I am in Home 500 Plan. Download has always been @ 225-230 KBps but upload was around 30 KBps, now upload speed is upto 75KBps


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 15, 2008)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/7259/screenshotqm2.jpg

that?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

So it's back to normal. A paltry 6-8 KBps. Dunno when I'm going to dump BSNL.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

leechers dont worry about upload speeds ! 8)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 15, 2008)

it has always been 256kps upload on MTNL,dunno why BSNL isn't matching up.


I can upload and download simultaneously at 256kbps i.e. 512kbps upload+download combined..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks gary4gar. Now getting 25 KB/s


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *img148.imageshack.us/img148/7259/screenshotqm2.jpg
> 
> that?


You are getting a upload speed around 80kBps upload speed or 786kpbs.

Mine is around 60kBps or 512kpbs. 

no change here!


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 15, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/246589790.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/246590298.png

tested just now


----------



## devilz666 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am still getting 30 kBps both for U/l and D/l, hope that D/L speed will increase too


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

its the same 1:4 ratio for me..
32KBPS downstream..
8KBPS upstream ..


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 15, 2008)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

no change here

*www.speedtest.net/result/246587206.png


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 15, 2008)

m too on UL900 and getting high speed--
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/1669/74605059yp1.jpg


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> no change here
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/246587206.png


do u have a habit of reading 'K' as 'M'...lol..
sorry..no offense..buddy I mentioned my speeds in Kilo Bytes...not MegaBits.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/246640363.png
2Mbps Dataone.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

To all my frnds here..
The Best way to check ur bandwidth to go to the router page and check ur link speed...simplest and best..and then u can calculate ur specific speed depending on the plan u r having.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rapidshare 
Upload-Speed: 29.02 KB/Sec,
dataone 2Mbps.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 15, 2008)

Me to .

Earlier used to get 8 KB/s max but now it's 30+ KB/s . No increase in download speeds though


----------



## Ecko (Mar 15, 2008)

*BSNL Increases Upload Speed*

BSNL has increased its upload speed
Earlier My ratio used to be around .25 but now its around 1 in torrents
Someone noticed this ??


----------



## paragkalra (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Increases Upload Speed*

Yeah I have noticed as well.......I am having 900 UL.........I am seeing an upload speed upto 32 KBps.........


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Increases Upload Speed*

Allready Dr.Grudge opened a thread 

Please use search option before Creating a thread

Mods Close this thread


----------



## go4saket (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, I am also able to upload at a speed of about 20-22 KBps... This is a good step... But the problem is that if I upload at full speed, my downloads are badly affected... I marked that if I limit my total upload to 10 KBps or less, I am getting a download speed of about 150+ KBps and if I set upload speed to unlimited, my download speed comes down to about 70 KBps... Now, thats pretty bad...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Increases Upload Speed*

Here is The Thread


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 15, 2008)

even i am getting 22-25 kbps upload speed


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

guys do i have to reconfigure Azureus Speed Test/Configuration Wizard or just manually increasing the upload speed will suffice?
Can anybody tell How Much exactly have BSNL increased the Upload Speed. ANy official confirmation. Different guys here are getting different upload speed.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ 
For me it's sporadic. From morning it was stuck in and around 7 KBps but it has never gone more than 21 KBps. I'm maxing out my upload, so no chance u/l BW getting 'wasted'.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine's still enhanced, like its permanent.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Increases Upload Speed*



ArZuNeOs said:


> Allready Dr.Grudge opened a thread
> 
> Please use search option before Creating a thread
> 
> Mods Close this thread


It is the same thread dude.

and by the way, for the last few hrs now..even I m getting 1:1 ratio..
Finally I can seed something.


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy ****! Bsnl doing a good thing? Do I feel chills? Looks like hell froze over!!

Im getting ~30kbps upload now.


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

In BSNL few guys get 512kbps and some get 256kbps.

Can we sue BSNL for this?


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> In BSNL few guys get 512kbps and some get 256kbps.
> 
> Can we sue BSNL for this?



and get it reduced to 50kbps?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah me too getting 25+ KBps Upload speeds....
Hoping that UL 900 plans get upgraded to 512 kbps or at least 384 kbps


----------



## alok4best (Mar 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Yeah me too getting 25+ KBps Upload speeds....
> Hoping that UL 900 plans get upgraded to 512 kbps or at least 384 kbps


I can see it coming soon...Upload enhanced...soon we can get better downloads.


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2008)

getting 25KBps upload rate..no change in DL though..

BSNL has done something cheerful for its 900UL subscribers finally..

and it would be even better if they keep the same ratio as before(1:4) but with unchanged current UL rate..i.e(1Mbps:30KBps)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ Same here..... finally getting more speed.... and me too hoping for  a better downloading speed soon....


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe we'll get the "upto 2mbps" treatment soon on dl speeds...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 17, 2008)

Keep dreaming guys! Do have a look at existing business unlimited rates and watch them speak for themselves.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

btw did anyone noticed ? Already home 1000 and above plans have 384 kbps upto 2 mbps......meaning that they have replaced 256 with 384 kbps.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ 
I don't think BSNL will hike the d/l any sooner. Expect to wait for another 6-8 months.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> btw did anyone noticed ? Already home 1000 and above plans have 384 kbps upto 2 mbps......meaning that they have replaced 256 with 384 kbps.



this has been there for wute some time


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

L'users. Stop using this UL900 crap. Get 2mbps. With the Home1000 plan, you have 5GB to surf during the month. That is over 150MB a day. And within those six hours of download, you can get theoretically twice as much as you would with 24 hours of 256kbps.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> L'users. Stop using this UL900 crap. Get 2mbps. With the Home1000 plan, you have 5GB to surf during the month. That is over 150MB a day. And within those six hours of download, you can get theoretically twice as much as you would with 24 hours of 256kbps.


yeah but still your work is restricted within those 6 odd hours


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> L'users. Stop using this UL900 crap. Get 2mbps. With the Home1000 plan, you have 5GB to surf during the month. That is over 150MB a day. And within those six hours of download, you can get theoretically twice as much as you would with 24 hours of 256kbps.


I'm seriously thinking of switching to Airtel. For more or less the same cost, I get 384 KBps UL.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

> yeah but still your work is restricted within those 6 odd hours


150MB a day dude! That's more than enough of bandwidth for most days. I surf image heavy websites, watch youtube videos (well, not extensively of course) and do all kinds of internet stuff and have never had a problem with bandwidth. 

The only thing that MUST be done is the modem has to be switched off/on at 2am. Otherwise the thing carries over and you kind of get tagged like a 100MB of usage when you downloads start at 2am. But, however, I don't have the option of shutting my modem down and all that and still I don't cross the 5GB barrier. Seriously, 2mbps is the way to go.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The only thing that MUST be done is the modem has to be switched off/on at 2am. Otherwise the thing carries over and you kind of get tagged like a 100MB of usage when you downloads start at 2am.


Thats just because you haven't set your system's clock according to the BSNL statistics server. Just set it according to that and then no need to switch ON/Off the modem. Or if you want, you can do this just adjust your computer's clock 3-4 minutes early, so that your computer's clock hits 2am later than their server.

And yes, do this only when your downloads will get finished by 8am because your clock is also going to hit 8am later than their server.....


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

No dude. My downloads start at 2:15 and finish at 7:45 am yet it gets charged. I've tried getting uTorrent itself to start at 2:15 or all kinds of stuff but so far the only method that has worked is switching the modem on/off.

Anyway, that argument is totally besides my original point, that being 150MB per day is more than enough for heavy surfing.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> L'users. Stop using this UL900 crap. Get 2mbps. With the Home1000 plan, you have 5GB to surf during the month. That is over 150MB a day. And within those six hours of download, you can get theoretically twice as much as you would with 24 hours of 256kbps.



24x7 UL connection gives you convenience and peace of mind. 5GB is still very low. There would be a couple of instances every month when you just have to download something huge asap. Even the regular downloads of apps, drivers and stuff can't be managed under the constant fear of 5gb cap. Regardless of how much people talk about automated downloading between 2-8, it seriously screws up your sleep cycle (normal, normal users). I know this from personal experience, a couple of my friends wake up every few hours just to make sure the downloads are running and there were no power cuts/restarts. 

I prefer sticking to the 256kbps UL plan because the primary requirement is freedom to download whenever I want. It's not about how much you can download max. I would never get into restarting the router at a particular time, checking daily bw usage, etc...surely there are better things to do for everyone. Just my views


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ 
Good post. Exactly why I prefer the UL than a faster 2mbps plans.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed Thats why even I prefer 900UL plan...complete peace of mind.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

> 24x7 UL connection gives you convenience and peace of mind. 5GB is still very low. There would be a couple of instances every month when you just have to download something huge asap.


It's not like you are using up 150MB everyday. More like 40-50MB. So when that day comes, the rationing can easily make up for emergency downloads of drivers, software updates going up to 500MB and such. 

uTorrent's scheduler is really good and so far has given me total peace of mind. I don't have any access to the computer in the office after all .

Even I thought that the 2mbps connection would just suck up the bandwidth and not give me freedom of surfing. But in reality I never even cross 4GB on the month. Of course, when one has the Home500 plan, the surfing has to be a little more conservative, though not in the extreme. Since you are anyway paying 900 for the UL, an extra 100 isn't all that bad.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> It's not like you are using up 150MB everyday. More like 40-50MB. So when that day comes, the rationing can easily make up for emergency downloads of drivers, software updates going up to 500MB and such.
> 
> uTorrent's scheduler is really good and so far has given me total peace of mind. I don't have any access to the computer in the office after all .
> 
> Even I thought that the 2mbps connection would just suck up the bandwidth and not give me freedom of surfing. But in reality I never even cross 4GB on the month. Of course, when one has the Home500 plan, the surfing has to be a little more conservative, though not in the extreme. Since you are anyway paying 900 for the UL, an extra 100 isn't all that bad.


Not everybody is a Good manager


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh. My rant was out only to those who are excellent managers. Others stick to your UL900!

On a more light note, I hardly ever think about this. I only check the usage once every week. If it is showing signs of crossing the limit, then I slow down on surfing. Which has never happened (except for the time when my dad Force Started the torrents at 9pm thinking I had forgotten to start them  )


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

I have datafox installed, so i don't have to make a extra effort.

just need to watch the black color font at botton-right corner, panic when it goes red
simple


----------



## axxo (Mar 21, 2008)

damn..should kick bsnl  ..the happiness not even last for a week...

upload speed dropped to 14kbps...right its not 14KBps

*www.speedtest.net/result/249030529.png

plz give back my 56kbps upload atleast


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ 
Sometimes it's sporadic... it's 30KBps/21KBps for me now...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 21, 2008)

I am getting 23 kBps avg upload.... hehe... Its awesome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)

I am getting u\l speeds in excess of 20KBps on my ul900 connection in utorrent(much faster than the sh1t I am getting as d\l speed)


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 22, 2008)

with 50KBps upload speed all my torrents have ratios between 1.5 - 2.5
Used to have around 0.2 and 0.3 before.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2008)

and i thot , only i get that upload . i get contineusly 35+kBps UL . even in RS or FTP . max i have experienced is 40kBps UL


----------

